# Electric muscle stimulator



## champ44 (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you guys think about electric muscle stimulator? Does this stuff any effect?


----------



## lke45 (Apr 19, 2012)

champ44 said:


> What do you guys think about electric muscle stimulator? Does this stuff any effect?



 I think there a waste of money with no results


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 19, 2012)

lke45 said:


> I think there a waste of money with no results



I agree!


----------



## mastersensitive (Apr 20, 2012)

champ44 said:


> What do you guys think about electric muscle stimulator? Does this stuff any effect?



Some bullshit!!!


----------



## private (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree, why use something that after continued use causes involuntary muscle contractions?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 21, 2012)

champ44 said:


> What do you guys think about electric muscle stimulator? Does this stuff any effect?



As far as muscle building effects I wouldnt expect any. I do think a TENS unit can help in recovery of an injury.


----------



## anton88 (Apr 23, 2012)

They do not work for our purposes, to make big muscles. They are basically to recover from injuries.


----------



## bigdad (Apr 26, 2012)

If this shit would work and if it was that easy there would be no gyms.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 27, 2012)

anton88 said:


> They do not work for our purposes, to make big muscles. They are basically to recover from injuries.



Well said,,my thoughts exactly.


----------



## mmm (Sep 18, 2012)

champ44 said:


> What do you guys think about electric muscle stimulator? Does this stuff any effect?



does sitting on your ass while something does the work for you seem like a good idea? lol


----------



## IMzual (Sep 19, 2012)

all it does is massage the muscle....very common tool in the office.


----------



## alfred (Sep 20, 2012)

IMzual said:


> all it does is massage the muscle....very common tool in the office.



lol


----------



## Damion (Oct 10, 2012)

As far as weight training results I would not anticipate any. I do think a TENS device can help in restoration of an damage.....


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

If it worked we would see every pro pumping circuits into their arms instead of oil!!


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

I use one regularly with injuries. It's temp relief is all.


----------

